# betta has cloudy eye...



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

my newly bought betta has a cloudy eye which im pretty sure is a body fungus? anyways, im treating it with pimafix and melafix. will this be enough?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes it should be fine. ive treated for cloud eye before with just melafix and it worked wonders


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2005)

okay. thanks fishfreaks!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh and i believe its caused by poor water conditions, so sounds like you've made a rescue :-D


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

It can also be caused from trauma to the eye, but with a betta, that is unlikely the case since they are housed alone.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, there is the whole bit with the net scratching their eyes. It's easy to fix, and the current treatment should already be working wonders.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

well actually im not seeing much change....i guess only time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

nope...he's all by himself in a 2 gallon


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> oh and i believe its caused by poor water conditions, so sounds like you've made a rescue :-D


I would have to agree with fishfreaks. Many times high ammonia is the cause of cloud-eye. If he had been in the store for awhile and they did not do any water changes in the little bowl it would have quickly caused the problem.


----------

